
DIY atomic force microscope - teleyinex
http://scifabric.com/blog/2016/02/09/atomic-force-microscope.html
======
nickpsecurity
Nanofabrication is an important area of interest for me. Currently, chips are
made by a custom-made mask that then imprints the design over a wafer.
(simpified version) A few companies make the masks. People interested in
reducing odds of subversion of our hardware would like more control over the
process. Making the mask ourselves from our design would be pretty cool. Need
the tech to do it.

This seems like a step in the right direction. I'm a bit out of my depth so I
can't say how far. I'm also ignoring OPC issues for now. The idea is that
making at least our own 180-90nm masks could be _really_ useful.

------
brudgers
The OpenAFM project: [http://openafm.com/home-2/](http://openafm.com/home-2/)

